# OMG!!! The Clock is Ticking!!!!



## Ms. Wicked

...364 days until Halloween 2011!!!


Waste no time - it will arrive!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

I better go start now


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh no! whatever shall i do?:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am planning for next year. I only used the front yard of my house this year and left the whole middle of the circle drive bare. I think I am going to build all of the peanut characters and have the great pumpkin patch. That is going to take some work so I guess I better start soon. ooohh, then I make a really big pumpkin monster to put out on just Halloween night. 

Yep, I have plans going already. So little time.......


----------



## Dixie

Yay!!!!!!!!!! The OMG 2011 thread. Home sweet home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked, you bad girl, trying to get folks all worked up and frettin' again:googly:

I think we're going to spend the first month of the "new year" just trying to get the place cleaned up.


----------



## Gothyc Designs

I was way behind this year, got some stuff done. But being renewed for a new year of scares. I'll be sure to be on top of things this year. After all it is the celtic new year. HAPPY NEW YEAR every one !!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Planning as well. Next year will be a whole "new" approach to Halloween.
I don't believe anyone has ever done what I'm going to attempt.
I have to contact my insurance agent 1st, if that flies then file for a non profit.

I'll update when I'm sure I can get this to fly.


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm tired.


----------



## Spooklights

Oh wow! I just got the yard stuff put away; I'd better get it out again!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I'm going to heed your advice and have already started to turn the garage from storage into workshop.


----------



## Eeeekim

Apparently some guy in the next neighborhood over has a walk through haunt so I guess I better step it up and get to work my walk thought ASAP.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe we'll have our stuff put away by then.


----------



## slightlymad

OMG NOOOOOOOO! I caant handle the pressure


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...of course Ms. Wicked would start this thread!  I need a month off after I put everything away.


----------



## Darkwalker

I'll start planning in January. Looks like it's gonna take me that long to get everything put away.


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still tired.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - I'm tired too! I didn't do anything today!


----------



## Toktorill

I'm tired too! Since we use a borrowed empty storefront in a mall NOW is the mad rush to get things cleaned up!

Then I'm ready to say "screw it" to anything Halloween related until next summer.


----------



## Night Watchman

Only 360 days left to Halloween 2011. I'm still tired!


----------



## Movienut

So my daughter asked me to do a haunted house next year and I do things waaay over the top so I guess I belong in this thread too. My mind is in over drive thanks to this site!


----------



## Hauntiholik

319 days left!


----------



## HauntCast

The ideas are swilling around inside my cranium. First D&T of 2011 next month.


----------



## Spooklights

My Christmas stuff is finally put away! Hurray! Now it's time to think about Halloween again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Movienut said:


> So my daughter asked me to do a haunted house next year and I do things waaay over the top so I guess I belong in this thread too. My mind is in over drive thanks to this site!


*creepy voice* yessss. the infection spreads....now you shall never be free!....mwahahahahahahahaha!

*cough cough* now, i need to get my stuff streight...i'm gone now! wohhoo! time to break out the balloons and papier mache! :googly:


----------



## Darkwalker

280 Day's! Been planning all month.
Builds will start in Feb.


----------



## GothicCandle

Darkwalker said:


> 280 Day's! Been planning all month.
> Builds will start in Feb.


Same, pay day I'm going to the Dollar Tree and Walmart with a list of prop requirements!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i finally got the ball going! Nexus has a head now! LOL. so many ideas!


----------



## trentsketch

I've been so stressed out by the snow that I've taken to designing this year's haunt to calm my nerves. I'm now hoping for another big snowfall so I can make mock-ups of support structures out of popsicle sticks and glue. Shoot, I might even build up the props with fabric or polymer clay and start playing with prop arrangement and lighting.:googly:


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Dear sweet GIR, I've been driving everyone nuts about Halloween since AFTER we got home from trick-or-treating! Finally have had some creative energy to start working on this year's costume, and I plan on getting it done at least three months ahead of time xD


----------



## Dark Angel 27

still working on Nexus the dragon, and began with Sessa, my young gargoyle. sister still gives me a wierd look. I know i'm driving her crazy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's so quiet here.....let's start adding some pressure :zombie:

228 Days until Halloween!


----------



## mroct31

Funny I saw this today as last night I was thinking to myself only 6 months to go to get things done! Every year I find it interesting how it goes from 300 some days to 200 to 100 in the blink of eye! Time really does fly and the summer months get real busy so it's always an adventure! At least I got all of last years prop fixes are redos done before they went into storage so I can spend the summer on just new stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin:

i hear ya! its a good thing i started eariler then usual this year! pressure's on!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not gonna make it!!!!!! ..............


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Tick tick tick...


----------



## sherwood asylum

may have bit off more than i can chew this year time will tell


----------



## fick209

I just can't seem to find the time or energy to work on anything new this year...hoping the warmer weather will motivate me to get started on a couple new things.


----------



## Broom Hilda

I've started on my egg pods this year with paper mache then paint it, anyone know how I can coat it so it looks like a sticky googey wet look?? 201 days to go AHHHHHHH!!


----------



## Spooklights

Less than 200 days! Hurry!


----------



## Hauntiholik

159 days....


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha Haunti, I was thinking about this thread on the way to work this morning - glad to see it back on the most recent page! YAY for 159 days....... I already have my vacation days marked on the boss's calendar!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That reminds me....I need to mark out time. I may have done so already. It is usually the first thing I do when the new book is started for the year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

153 days. I need more time.


----------



## halloween71

I am sweating bullets.I have so much to do.


----------



## Dixie

October 1st is 18 Saturdays from now. If that doesn't stress me out, I don't know what does!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm half way done with the haunt. the layout map i'm using is halfway complete. At the moment, i am working on some support props. 

134 days to go!


----------



## Hauntiholik

130 days....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have at least one prop done by then


----------



## Dixie

So I just had to set a reminder for something at work... for 6 weeks from now. Doesnt sound that long at all, right.....? Well, 6 weeks from now is in AUGUST, and after hitting ENTER on my reminder, I promptly freaked out. It's getting closer!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

We start our build in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

129 days....i'm so excited!


----------



## yblehsspot

116 days!!! :devil:


----------



## Broom Hilda

*HaLLoWeeN jUnKiE*

I had always loved halloween, probably because when i was a kid I watch too many sci fi movies and horror movies. Loving dressing up the kids when they were small, now years later I just could not stop decorating it has become an addiction since 2005. With more and more halloween shops popping up and getting more realistic it just fueled my addiction even more!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

anyone else already considering what plans to put off to next year? my surprise haunted organ is not looking good for 2011...


----------



## Hauntiholik

pensivepumpkin said:


> anyone else already considering what plans to put off to next year? my surprise haunted organ is not looking good for 2011...


Sort of. I was thinking of not doing anything this year after my cars got egged 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pensivepumpkin said:


> anyone else already considering what plans to put off to next year? my surprise haunted organ is not looking good for 2011...


yeah, i'm having to put off a few things, the little fountain, and the monster garden. i just don't have enough time or money this year.


----------



## goneferal

*Cheesy but True*

This is the first true full turn of the calender for me as a haunter. My first year, three years ago, started in September. Last year started in late August. This year I started soon after tearing down my 2010 display. I had lots of ideas on expanding, lots. I started my first ghost skeleton in November and still need to seal him up for the weather.

This spring, I really slowed down. I thought I might not have what it takes to do this all year long. 'Turns out, all I needed was a little break.

I am very happy to have this forum and all the help and guidance that is available here. I've regrouped and in the past few weeks am really looking forward to the new season, and the updated haunt. I have no sense of haunting being a burden as I feared it might turn out to be, or worse, a fleeting passion.

Thanks all for being here. Here's to everyone's haunt this year!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

goneferal: I totally get you on needing a break now and again. My not yet sealed paper mache pumpkins are sitting around looking at me, my half haunted organ is taking up necessary garage space, and the plumber is coming by tomorrow so I should really get my scarecrow out of the shower he is going to fix. 

The only thing that kept me going for the past few weeks was all the great EVIL PLANTS that everyone came up with. I've done a few to flesh out my theme a bit, and they've made great afternoon projects to give me a break from the longer term ones.


----------



## Death's Door

100 Days to go!


----------



## Spooky1

100 Days!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Don't remind me. I have come to a stand-still on my haunt because I got started on some other projects around the house that desperately needed to get done, so Halloween went by the wayside. Now that I've pitched my pirate-themed yard haunt to my neighbors, they aren't too excited about it. They want the walk-through again. I don't know what to do, I might just shut it down this year and do something really great next year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

iiieeeee!

only a hundred days to go! i'm terrified now! i better get cracken!


----------



## AzKittie74

100?? where did the year go?? OMG


----------



## Devil

Yeah under 100 days to the big day but only 69 days to the first of Oct..!


----------



## Rahnefan

14 more weekends left. If you prepare once a week, that means you have 2 weeks to prepare for Halloween!

Any home haunters gonna take in visitors for multiple days (H will be on a Monday)?


----------



## austenandrews

Last night I woke up in the wee hours, in a sudden panic over time. I checked the calendar and made a list: 13 weeks to go, 15 significant projects to finish. Holy crap!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yep, Halloween is getting closer....and closer.............and closer. 

I'm only working on the smaller projects that are easily done. Soon it will be time to shop...


----------



## Dixie

Jaybo and I spent last week scheduling out the plans for each weekend now through Halloween. Looked very carefully at realistic time tables, and what we can accomplish vs. what we want to accomplish. I was very proud of our work.

Then my parents called and said they needed our help yesterday and today, and the plans for the FIRST weekend on our schedule is already out the window. LMAO!

So much for planning!  (Thats really ok though, I have great parents!)


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I've chucked plans out the window and am officially flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## Spooky1

91 days!!! We finally finished the mache on a spider project, so it just needs to be painted now. We haven't even started on our wolf yet.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's been so hot and humid this summer I havent been able to work on anything during the day. Maybe I should start doing a midnite shift when it cools down a bit.


----------



## Dixie

I do *a lot* of my work at night, Bone Dancer. Thats why I'm such a zombie at work, LOL!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*aaaaah*

Definately feelin' the crunch eeeek.
Graveyard fence is NOT done yet ugh:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less than 90 days now. Somehow that seems significant.....:devil:


----------



## pensivepumpkin

painting paper mache pumpkins. now if i just had time to do the foam ones. or finish the organ. argh!


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Less than 90 days now. Somehow that seems significant.....:devil:


It's not the less than 90 days that freaks me out - it's the "*less than 60 days"* for those of us that set up on October 1st that's FREAKING ME OUT!!!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

dixie said:


> it's not the less than 90 days that freaks me out - it's the "*less than 60 days"* for those of us that set up on october 1st that's freaking me out!!!!!


+1


----------



## HauntCast

I just fished a couple of props for this year. Don't hate me because I'm productive


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i like the idea of working at night...i should start doing that as well!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Aaarrrrhhh... I haven't even strated yet!!!!!


----------



## wandererrob

I'm just finally really getting into gear. I've got my first new prop started and well under way. I've also got the new lighting in progress, but that's got a long way to go still. 

Then on to... the list. I wonder how much I'll actually complete this year. :lolkin::lolkin:


----------



## pensivepumpkin

how on earth do i keep starting new projects before i finish old ones? i must be insane...


----------



## corey872

The wife announced a few days ago, "16 weeks 'till Thanksgiving" - ug!

I love the lead-up to Halloween, but if we could turn it around right after and get back around to Memorial Day or so - that would be great! Though half the time the year seems to go that fast anyway.


----------



## samhayne

started five new projects, none of them are close to completion... time is my enemy right now...


----------



## ouizul1

pensivepumpkin said:


> how on earth do i keep starting new projects before i finish old ones? i must be insane...


If you ever figure it out, lemme in on the answer will ya? I have the exact same problem!! I keep telling myself that I'm just letting the project rest so I can mull it over...I suspect that's just some kind of lame rationalization.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

ouizul1 said:


> If you ever figure it out, lemme in on the answer will ya? I have the exact same problem!! I keep telling myself that I'm just letting the project rest so I can mull it over...I suspect that's just some kind of lame rationalization.


I am TOTALLY mulling over my organ. Really! It has nothing to do with it being an actual difficult project...


----------



## Hauntiholik

80 Days!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see, spider done, coffin almost done, two $20 props completed, wolf to start. Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## VillaHaunter

OK, if I start now getting my Halloween lights out I can maybe get every thing by Christmas......


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Must....
Finish...
Angels...


----------



## Evil Queen

Only 11 more weekends!


----------



## Hauntiholik

pssst.

Look up.

We're almost down to

60 days!​


----------



## SterchCinemas

Its like I blinked and its September. Ill try to keep my eyes open.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

sitting here surrounded by half painted organ pipes... freaking out about this post. thanks, haunti- my blood pressure needed that. : )


----------



## skeletonowl

60 days usually means I should start getting a supply list together haha you guys work too hard!


----------



## MrGrimm

It's crazy! Is it too early to panic? As a father of two young boys I am gonna have a lot of hard decisions to make! Looks like I'll have to cut down my list of props again this year lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yep, but strangely i'm not really panicing...yet. All i really have left is shopping and competing the 'party drinks'


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

yep, i know it! sheesh, way to cause a panic, Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's my job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That panic emoticon is totally adorable


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Draik41895

Oh dear oh dear oh dear!!!!!!!! Will I finish in time!?!?


----------



## Headless

Draik41895 said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear!!!!!!!! Will I finish in time!?!?


My thoughts precisely - but - do we have a choice????????????? LOL


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow! I've really gotta get my butt moving!!! Pro-cras-ti-na-tion be gone!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

If God was able to create the world in seven days, will we be able to create an animated wolf in 40?:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

I keep saying that about my pilot stuck in the parachute yet all I have is a parachute in a box and a motor staring at me. Gosh, I need to get busy. I still have a plane crash to make too.


----------



## jaege

I still have to make another graveyard column, gate and more fencing and refurbish two of last years props. At least. I also would like to make another animated gravestone. I guess my hitch hikers are gone until next year.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

my motivation went *poof!* like my freaking fairy godmother stole it...


----------



## Manon

I have 7 columns to build, 3 bluckies to corpse, and quite a few gravestones to carve. I am *so *far behind. Crap.

Thankfully, my brother is going to help with the columns and he's a pretty good builder. I guess the large tombstone and mausoleum can wait until next year. How does this always happen????


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Haven't started any prop building yet! 
And I'm feeling relaxed!!!

Have a Sinister Season Brothers & Sisters!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Halloween Lady

OMG...Whhhhyyyyy did I procrastinate again?!?!?!


----------



## samhayne

We had some water damage, thanks to Irene. 
The result being ..i'm so late.
I need to:
Finish my jack s., Castle facade, fix some last year stuff, install everything and do 700 ToTs candy bag....outta breath already.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ 700 TOT bags!!!!! WOW  That is truly amazing.


----------



## Headless

I hate this thread.......... LOL


----------



## jaege

This thread is really irritating and Hauntiholiks numerical reminders do NOT make it any better!


----------



## Lunatic

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Haven't started any prop building yet!
> And I'm feeling relaxed!!!
> 
> Have a Sinister Season Brothers & Sisters!


Me Too! I'm calm cool and collected my friends. I have stressed out for too many years and I don't like what it does to my mind. I have projects to start and finish but haven't felt the need to get them started. HOLY FREAKIN CRAP! It's the end of September! Yup, I'm still pretty mellow. I have a decent inventory of stuff to set up so I'm ok...but I have developed a nervous twitch recently.


----------



## Death's Door

So far I'm doing ok, however, with the hubby being bitten by the Halloween bug, he is coming up with more ideas for the front yard. I don't want this to sound like I'm whining in any way or discourage him in any way, but I want to keep the stress level low for now. I am trying to tell him calmly that I need to finish what I started.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...well i thought i was ready....and then i got more ideas. luckily these should be no problem at all! *crosses both fingers and toes and both eyes* good luck my breathren!


----------



## corey872

Yep...time is drawing near. I try to add a few things every year. I used to hit the after-Halloween sales, but the past couple years, the selection even during Halloween has been pretty minimal, so been working more on the 'making' side. 

The crisp air of fall, smells of slightly fermenting apples, falling leaves, and pumpkins used to signal the arrival of Halloween...now it's more of a spray paint, hot glue and styrofoam smell!


----------



## nixie

corey872- lol!! My 7 yr old son walked out of his room the other morning and said, "ahh, it smells like Halloween in here" I asked him what Halloween smells like, and he said, "paint and foam"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Nixie, that is too funny! But spot on. I love it.


----------



## Marrow

Dang.

Most of us will be setting up our haunts in ONE MONTH.


----------



## Headless

nixie said:


> corey872- lol!! My 7 yr old son walked out of his room the other morning and said, "ahh, it smells like Halloween in here" I asked him what Halloween smells like, and he said, "paint and foam"


LOL well I can think of worse things.


----------



## jaege

Marrow said:


> Dang.
> 
> Most of us will be setting up our haunts in ONE MONTH.


A month? I start setting mine up in a week or so.


----------



## Headless

Yep - we are starting to get organised this weekend. I have no idea how its all going to come together so I want plenty of time to tweak it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

time to get organized...its out to the garage for me! have a good day everyone!


----------



## Manon

Yep. I have authorization (from husband) to set up October 1. Not a day sooner. Thankfully, that means I have all weekend to get started. Columns are being built next weekend so I think this weekend will be more of an inside (the house) job.


----------



## niblique71

*Halloween Depression?*



Marrow said:


> Dang.
> 
> Most of us will be setting up our haunts in ONE MONTH.


Yep, i started 2 weekends ago. I have to start that early or it just won't get done.

Ironically, for the first time in 10 years, I'm just not feeling it this year. Usually, by now I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve, waiting for Santa to come. I'm usually Excited, enthusiastic and doing something every day to make the haunt better. This year I think I'm doing it because I know I'll eventually get excited about it and I know that everyone is expecting it. 
I think it's partly due to the bad economy, partly due to remembering how much work it was last year to take it all down and how depressing that part was, and I think a big part is that I have to do it all by myself. My GF works 100+ hours a week, and aside from myself and a scant few other homes, this area just isn't big into home haunting. There are other factors involved whcih I won't elaborate on.

My haunt takes several hundread hours to set up, and at least two 12-hour days to get dismantled (and not even put away). I also have at least 1000 hours each year constructing new props and experimenting with prop ideas. Our town only has a 3 hour halloween window (5pm - 8pm). The time invested is so dispreportionate that I think I'm officially depressed.

Have I officially achieved Halloween Burnout??

THe LAST thing I want is to be is a Bummer to anyone else, but has anyone else had a year like this??? In the past?? Or even this year?? I want to feel excited about Halloween again, and I Know I will as the big weekend approaches. But right now I just want to curl up in a ball.

What do I do to feel good about the Holiday again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think burnout is entirely possible if you even once begin to think "I have to do this because everyone is expecting it". At that point, it's becoming a chore and not a labor of love. It's also ripe for burnout when you have a set up that really takes more than one person to handle without exhausting yourself.

Spooky1 and I have always limited ourselves to a yard haunt that can be put up and taken down the same day by two people, and the bulk of it could be done by one person if necessary. That keeps it manageable and prevents us from getting too carried away with ambitious projects

I've seen other folks here mention feeling the burnout on occasion. It's usually a sign that a change or break is needed. One of my friends here is scaling way back this year so he can go enjoy other people's haunts, visit some professional ones, and take his kids trick or treating for a change. He's very excited about it and I'm sure will be back in action next year with a fresh attitude and ideas.


----------



## Manon

This year I'm completely going over the top for my 40th Hallowe'en on this earth, but I imagine after the many months of planning (not to mention the amount of spending) I might have to take a breather next year. Give yourself a break and perhaps next year, you'll feel more motivated.


----------



## Headless

I think many of us have experienced this sort of thing in life - not just for Halloween. This is my first year and I'm at the other end of the scale - so excited. But I think with anything in life - when it becomes overwhelming and you aren't looking forward to it, it's clearly a sign that you need to change something about what you are doing. Good luck, and I hope you find a way through it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I understand the burnout feeling. I am going all out again this year as I did last year, but I only ended up with 42 ToTs last year and am not expecting many more this year. We too only have a 3 hour window for halloween which is why I decided to throw a block party for my neighbors so I could enjoy it a bit longer. I am trying to keep myself going as well on building of props. Right now, it is building the LED spots and hooking up all the wires which is taking fricken forever but they are coming. 

I suggest to avoid burnout, go to the store and buy a Christmas Item that is taking over the Halloween section already. Then tell the cashier you are going home to roast it over a bonfire surrounded by Buckies and Bluckies. Then do it  I think you will feel much better and you will have a great video to post


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree with Roxy. When you get to the point that it takes you more then a day to set up or if you need more then just yourself and maybe your spouse, its getting time to think about scaling back a bit. I know I have hit the limits of what my health will allow with my weak heart. Last year I had help setting up and it was sure nice. I remember the first couple of years I tended to over whelm myself with projects and then got all stressed out when they didnt get done. I do the same theme each year so by now all the big items are done (fences, pillars, entry ways,). So now all I am doing is a couple of projects to add on to the theme but just small stuff.
I guess what I am saying is to find your comfort zone and stay at that level. You don't have to get bigger, but you can get better.


----------



## Death's Door

In 2005, with financial problems and other issues out of my control, just put me in a funk and I couldn't shake it. I decided not to decorate the house (only the autumnal items such as cornstalks, wreaths, and hay) and decided to use the money I would normally put out for Halloween and took a 3-day trip to Salem Mass. Was the best thing I did. Even though I got a lot of flack from the neighbors and the TOTers the following year (yes, they remembered). I came back refreshed. Instead of working Halloween, I just enjoyed the trip and even came home with money and a new attitude. 

As everyone else stated, we all hit hit a point when you need to stand back and assess the situation and try to find balance when it comes to working/enjoying Halloween and trying to get through everyday life because that never gives us a break.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I am scaling back parts of this year due to burnout and various other considerations (including time issues like you mentioned.) For me, if I do a party some years and not others, and more exterior some years, and more interior some years, that helps. Since I never do it all at once unless I am hard core excited, I even get excited going through the Halloween Closet when I find new things I had forgotten I made.

But yeah, I looked at some stuff this year and just shoved it back in the box.


----------



## niblique71

Wow, Umm I realized after I posted this that it was sort of a hijack of the thread, but since so many have responded. I really think that my funk is more economically related. I am self employed in a landscape business and VERY few people are doing landscape projects in my area this year. Also, Fall is when I worry if I made enough to make it through the winter. 

I am happy to report that I had 2 good Halloween days since I posted. I was outside last night after I had added some more of My custom LED Lights to my graveyard and was just admiring how cool LED lights can be. BUT the Kicker that made me smile and remember why I do this was:

A few kids came down the street on thier bikes (maybe 7 years old). They all asked, "IS your house going to be the scariest one in town again????" I replied, "Well you'll have to come on over to find out". To which they all said in Unison.. "We ALWAYS skip your house so we can trick or treat down town untill it gets dark, Your house is SOOO Cool when it get's dark SO we wait to come by when it's REALLY scary". Ummm I almost broke down in tears, but managed to keep it together long enough to tell them that there's a few cool new things to look forward to this year... and they all cheered and kept going. A few minutes later thier mom walked by with the youngest ones and told me the same story... Funny how life is Huh??? Now I'm Full steam ahead.... Got the Kick in the pants I needed... and remembering why this all happens..


----------



## fick209

Niblique, that is just awesome to hear that you got the kick in the pants that you needed!!! Good luck to you and everyone this year. 

I personally feel no Halloween stress yet this year. I am so sick of fighting the weather each year that I don't plan to set up until last week of Oct this year. So, I have still have plenty of time to finish up projects in progress, right????


----------



## Headless

Ahhh - Friday night. Tomorrow morning we are going to start setting up our haunt. That way at least I will have some idea of what else I need.

On the down side - far more people than I anticipated are saying YES in RSVP to the party.... LOL - so now some serious consideration needs to be given to the provision of food and seating!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## HauntCast

*One month away*

Holy [email protected]*! Halloween is only a month away! Time to kick things into overdrive.
Are you guys ready?


----------



## Manon

Aaaah!!!! So behind! So behind!!!!! Why, oh why do I have a real job?????


----------



## goneferal

I'm really lucky. I started to do my 40 hrs a week in three days this year so I have 4 days off to work on props and projects. I have a lot to do, but I'm confident I'll get most of it done and will maybe have time to do a few extras. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Tomorrow is October!


----------



## Death's Door

Tomorrow I'm off to hubby's sportsman club for a ladies day. That will probably wrap up around 2 p.m. and then I 'm off to Joann Fabrics and then to the produce stand for cornstalks and hay. At 6 p.m. I will be hanging with the SIS and our friend, Angi (it's her birthday tomorrow) for movie night. Holy hell -what a day!

Hubby asked me if I wanted to go fishing on Sunday. I politely turned him down. Gonna try to continue to decorate the house if I have any energy left.


----------



## Manon

I have pretty much every weekend day planned from now until the 29th from sun up to sundown. After sundown I can work on costumes or anything I need to sew but almost everything that needs to be done at this point involves gluing, spraying, painting, sawing and other power tools that can't (or shouldn't) be used after dark...


----------



## Goblin

30 Days to go!


----------



## wandererrob

Pro: My company's sending me to San Diego until Thursday.

Con: I'm losing a week of prime build time.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I'm stuck doing home improvement projects until after columbus day. argh. stupid house. i just want to make fun stuff...


----------



## scareme

pensivepumpkin said:


> I'm stuck doing home improvement projects until after columbus day. argh. stupid house. i just want to make fun stuff...


Sorry. Don't you just hate when life gets in the way of our haunting?


----------



## easycraig

yeah... i promised the wife i would not get "into it" until October 1st.... today came and passed.... I did nothing Halloween oriented!  I figure tomorrow (sunday) I will pull the 30 or 40 bins out from underneath the house while watching football..... and start the staging.... !!!!


----------



## Draik41895

ugh, I'm kinda running late, but im going to be fine. I feel like I need a break, but I cant go long with out wanting to work on stuff. I'll be good in the morning. I hope.


----------



## Goblin

29 Days to Go!


----------



## Adam I

Once more Halloween come's and I'm nowhere near done.


----------



## jaege

I do not think any of us ever really get done, but that way we have stuff for next year, right?


----------



## Adam I

Yep, Next Year


----------



## MrGrimm

Just craziness... I can't believe October is here... This is nuts!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

MrGrimm said:


> Just craziness... I can't believe October is here... This is nuts!


seriously. I am dying here. throwing projects back in the closet already, on October 2!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nervousness is settling in!


----------



## Rahnefan

From here out it must all be measured in terms of drying time. How long will it take this to dry? If a third coat is required you might as well hang it up til next year.


----------



## Goblin

28 Days to go!


----------



## Headless

I'm feeling the nerves. Have so many people at work telling me they are really looking forward to the party. Talk about performance anxiety......... LOL But I'm determined to stay calm.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I should not have started new projects when I have a 7 foot tall frame on the porch! 

So much stuff to do, so little time. And then something new comes up that I want to do, and I have to go, NO! No new projects for you!


----------



## Goblin

27 Days to go!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey, can I be 'Sally Sunshine' for a minute? Take time to enjoy the crisp Fall air, the gold and brown leaves and the smells of Halloween. And remember...there is always next year.....OMG!!! It is already Oct. 4th!!!
:googly:


----------



## Chuck

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey, can I be 'Sally Sunshine' for a minute? Take time to enjoy the crisp Fall air, the gold and brown leaves and the smells of Halloween. And remember...there is always next year.....OMG!!! It is already Oct. 4th!!!
> :googly:


I am in South Florida. So I am going to go out and enjoy the brutal 95 degree heat, the torrential downpours, and the smell of the Everglades on fire. Oh, and did I mention, holy crap I'm running out of time.


----------



## highbury

Another prop finished.

But 12 more to go.  No matter when I start, I'm always rushing through October... At least 5 straight days of rain have come to an end. And I'm having a blast working on everything!!


----------



## Abstracter

*Burn out*

I started building my new project in August so Oct would not be as crazy. In September I built and put up the maze walls in the garage and started to decorate. I went out to the garage tonight to decorate more and I am starting to feel burned out. Think I took on too much this year. I am hoping that this feeling will pass as Halloween gets closer. I took the week before Halloween off to handle the details so not to be as stressed out as last year but I think it backfired. Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## Goblin

26 Days to go.


----------



## Goblin

25 Days till Halloween!


----------



## Headless

Stop it - bad Goblin........ LOL


----------



## niblique71

Abstracter said:


> I started building my new project in August so Oct would not be as crazy. In September I built and put up the maze walls in the garage and started to decorate. I went out to the garage tonight to decorate more and I am starting to feel burned out. Think I took on too much this year. I am hoping that this feeling will pass as Halloween gets closer. I took the week before Halloween off to handle the details so not to be as stressed out as last year but I think it backfired. Anybody else feel this way?


Yep, I posted something similar about 3-4 pages ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Chuck said:


> I am in South Florida. So I am going to go out and enjoy the brutal 95 degree heat, the torrential downpours, and the smell of the Everglades on fire. Oh, and did I mention, holy crap I'm running out of time.


:jol:Sorry! We had fires in NC for most of June and July so I know how sickening it is to breathe smoke all day. We are having unseasonably cool weather here, which I LOVE. Last year on Halloween it was 80 degrees and humid, so I feel for you. I am just loving the 50 degree nights, but we are due for rain and warmer weather soon. Boo!


----------



## scareme

I don't know why I'm not getting any work done. I'm getting plenty of help....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love your cat, Scareme


----------



## Goblin

24 Days to Go!


----------



## Headless

Goblinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

23 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

22 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

21 Days to Go!


----------



## Marrow

So soon!
Even more frightening to think that most of us set up a few days before Halloween - even less time!


----------



## IMU

17 Days before our Vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manon

I cannot believe how time is flying!!! The worst part...it's going to be 100 degrees this week which means working outside is a big no-go. Damnit all to hell!!!


----------



## Goblin

20 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally a cool day. time to start with the lights!


----------



## Monk

Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## Buzz

Finally! A decent weekend! :devil:
I'm feeling much better now that I have a good portion of the yard decorated. :xbones:

The tombstones are up along with the cemetery gate. I slapped together a fence for just the cost of the spray paint, courtesy of the local real estate community. The skellies are staked... the coffin is out... and the air-blown spider is ready and waiting for his kicking-legs victim.:zombie:

Still have work to do, but its getting to look a lot like Halloween. :jol:


----------



## Deadlands

We do a full walkthrough maze. As of last "estimation," we have 82 walls, with the need for more arising as we freestyle some of the rooms.

Two full weekends of 12 hour days, and we yet to have a room with 4 finished walls. I'm starting to panic a bit as I'm having to hold off my set decorating crew while we try to motor through getting the walls and hallways up. We're going to end up painting and propping around the build crew.

No matter how well you plan, you'll always end up in mad-dash panic mode finishing things up 5 minutes before showtime. But it's so worth it when you hear that first gutteral scream.


----------



## Goblin

19 Days to Go!


----------



## morbidmike

no panic here I'm done and displayed for this year good luck to all you last minute rushers MUHAHHAHAHhahhaahahahah


----------



## jaege

Most of mine is up but I will be primping it until the last day. And I still have a few pieces that are being finished up prior to display.


----------



## Manon

I know I'll be pushing it to the last second. I just work way better (though not less panicked) under a deadline.


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> no panic here I'm done and displayed for this year good luck to all you last minute rushers MUHAHHAHAHhahhaahahahah


Yeah - just rub it in. Go ahead.


----------



## tcass01

Zombie Stewie-done (ya gotta see him)
Neville the pirate skull-done
Elwood Pumpkin-done
Happy Pumpkin McGourd-done
Chompers Pumpkin-done
Historie Pumpkin (my daughters..it was stuffed with her last years History & French papers)-----needs eyes and paint and sealing
Chester Rottingham-needs spar varnish
Bob the 6' zombie-waterproofed and ready for drybrushing and then hair.
Chuck "the Grumble scarecrow" -lights work,painted black and ready for drybrush and sealing.
2 new tomb stones-done
and last but not least....
Remaining groundbreaker still just bones. 
So much PRESSURE.....Why do we do this to ourselves? Oh yeah, because we love it!


----------



## Goblin

18 Days to Go!


----------



## Headless

LOL well I'm still plugging away at mine. We have a good start on it and well really we have a good two weeks until our party so I'm still confident we'll get done. The suspense is sure building though - I may have set my expectations a bit high for my first year - but heck what's a bit of pressure.......


----------



## Goblin

17 Days to Go!


----------



## tcass01

Don't you mean 16 days??


----------



## Hauntiholik

tcass01 said:


> Don't you mean 16 days??


He gets in a hurry  It should be 17 days.


----------



## Bone Dancer

But I could really use the extra ten days.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> He gets in a hurry  It should be 17 days.


Sorry about that. I was distracted when I typed the number.


----------



## dionicia

Crums. I need more time.


----------



## Headless

I keep telling myself NOT to look at this thread every darn day I sign in - but do you think the fingers listen. NOOOOOOOOO they click on there anyway.......... grrrr LOL


----------



## Goblin

16 Days to Go!


----------



## Headless

Hey that's not fair - I just lost a day in less than an hour!!! LOL


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I give up. You people and your stress have no sway here. Muwahahhahaa!

And when I wake up in the morning, I will be freaking out.


----------



## halstaff

The nice weather we've been having has allowed me to get the last of the props completed for our Sanctuary of Spooks (SOS) Haunt. 
Added fog to the cannon and redid my cauldron fire using the orange lights and Great Stuff method today. Everything on my build to do list for this year has now been crossed out.
The front graveyard fence and the pillars are up with some cheap tombstones filling the area until I place the good ones next week.
The next week will be spent working on the inside scenes and making sure all of last years animatronics are still working properly.
Now as long as I don't find a new project to build that just has to be done for this year, I should be on track.


----------



## Goblin

15 Days to Go!


----------



## goneferal

C-Rud! I have way to much to do. i knew I curse myself a few weeks ago.


----------



## Goblin

14 Days to go!


----------



## Manon

I got a crapload of stuff done this weekend. The back half of the cemetery is finished and the columns are 75% complete. I am going to be working on them Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday and I actually think by this Sunday, I may be completely finished with the front yard. Woot!


----------



## tcass01

this weekend got all of my pumpkins spar varnished. (hard as a rock) and clear flat sprayed to cut the gloss. Got Bob, my 6' zombie, painted black and ready for drybrushing, went to Joanne Fabrics and got tons of really cool "bloody gauze" for 1/2 price, (I love a bargain). Painted two new tombstones and on a whim I started a new display project, damn am I ADHD, and got it half finished in a day along with everything else. Productive weekend. I had intended it for next year but it was too cool and idea to not do this year. Will post pics when it it done.


----------



## Eeeekim

how is it Oct. 17th?! I had so many evil plans and only about a 3rd of what I wanted to do is going to get finished.... If that. This whole eat, sleep, work, house work, wife, and 3 kids 3 pets crap keeps getting in the way of what's really important.


----------



## tcass01

I know, if the kids could only hold out without food for a day or two I would get so much more done.


----------



## Goblin

13 Days to Go!


----------



## Headless

Eeeekim said:


> how is it Oct. 17th?! I had so many evil plans and only about a 3rd of what I wanted to do is going to get finished.... If that. This whole eat, sleep, work, house work, wife, and 3 kids 3 pets crap keeps getting in the way of what's really important.


LOL I hear you - however especially the work thing is what keeps this Halloween thing financed....... Besides the husband, kids and pets would probably drive you nuts if you didn't look after them too!


----------



## corey872

Ugggghhhh! Thanks for the reminders! 

This year has been unseasonably warm, so it just doesn't 'seem' like Halloween at all. I used to be able to tell it was close to the season by the smell of the dry, crisp fall air, fermenting apples, and the occasional wisp of frost on the ground. Haven't had much of that so far this year. (not that I am complaining about the unseasonable warmth!) Plus, more recently, those 'smells of the season' have been replaced by the smell of hot glue, spray paint, styrofoam, and the occasional 'oops I burned up that transistor' electronics smoke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, corey

Spooky1 has started putting out what I think of as the "teaser" props - lit pumpkins in the upper windows, couple real stone tombstones just visible in the front flower beds, giant spider web with the as yet not made over cheesy spiders, FCG in front of a bedroom window upstairs.

BTW, we have the GID skellie we bought for $40 at Target in the same room with the FCG, standing or kneeling in front of a second window. If you haven't tried it, put that baby under blacklight. That sucker GLOWS!


----------



## Death's Door

So far so good with my schedule. I am having the Halloween Pokeno Party this weekend and I baked cookies, made witches fingers, pumpkin spice fudge, and chocolate orange fudge, cooked and frozen the meatballs for pokeno and Halloween. I have a few days after the party and before Halloween to finesse without trying to beat the clock.


----------



## Goblin

12 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

11 Days to Go!


----------



## tcass01

11 Days to go!....
AAARRRGGHHH! Come on paper mache', dry faster. I need a bigger paint brush, Wfff wfff, wfff,wfff, I wish this paint would dry. Working on a zombie is alot like surgery. Skin grafts, bloody gauze dressings, gooey skin and strings everywhere.


----------



## tcass01

Note to self, while soldering, if the soldering iron falls off of the table, "resist" the urge to grab it before it hits the floor. The sound and smell of my fingers sizzling when I caught it like a cigarette between my fingers is one I am not soon to forget, and the blisters don't help either. 700 degrees hurts.


----------



## MotelSixx

It went from 'I can't believe your setting up in august' to 'You know you only got a week and half left?' 

I love this job!


----------



## allisonmagic

MotelSixx said:


> It went from 'I can't believe your setting up in august' to 'You know you only got a week and half left?'
> 
> I love this job!


haha, so true ! i started in august. now we only got 11 days !!

:googly:


----------



## Manon

I am so behind that I ended up taking 2 days off work. Shhh. Don't tell.


----------



## Death's Door

tcass01 said:


> Note to self, while soldering, if the soldering iron falls off of the table, "resist" the urge to grab it before it hits the floor. The sound and smell of my fingers sizzling when I caught it like a cigarette between my fingers is one I am not soon to forget, and the blisters don't help either. 700 degrees hurts.


I think that's gonna leave a mark. Ice that hand pronto!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Manon said:


> I am so behind that I ended up taking 2 days off work. Shhh. Don't tell.


Your secret is safe with me.  Do what you gotta do!


----------



## raregoblin

Halloween just likes creeping up on you through the year and then jumps out from behind the sofa when you only have a week or so left! So much to do - so little time!


----------



## Goblin

10 Days to Go!


----------



## allisonmagic

raregoblin said:


> Halloween just likes creeping up on you through the year and then jumps out from behind the sofa when you only have a week or so left! So much to do - so little time!


:googly:

:googly:im running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, my family thinks im a freakin maniac and im throwing skeleton heads and big flaming bags of crap everywhere:googly:


----------



## Goblin

9 Days to Go!


----------



## Ghostwheel

*Note to self*

Go back and see if I can find the three days that disappeared. I think they are buried under two trash bags, two rolls of duct tape, a bunch of pvc, three cans of great stuff, three cans of black paint and a beach ball with a single eyeball on it. By gum, those kids will have a spider yet!


----------



## allisonmagic

Ghostwheel said:


> Go back and see if I can find the three days that disappeared. I think they are buried under two trash bags, two rolls of duct tape, a bunch of pvc, three cans of great stuff, three cans of black paint and a beach ball with a single eyeball on it. By gum, those kids will have a spider yet!


lmao.... for real


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it normal for haunters to feel the big let down before halloween. theres been so much leading up to it...but now im feeling wore out.


----------



## Manon

I'm absolutely exhausted but the good part is....I'm still having fun! We'll see how I feel in 8 days though!


----------



## allisonmagic

yah, im so seriously tired... i've been having dreams of my own haunt props lol. i just dont like doing all this and have it only setup for 1 night. sucks.. but oh well i still get a few hours of scaring the crap out of people


----------



## Goblin

8 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so far this week, i've finished all planned props and the spider webs are in place. now i get the rest of the week to clean house in preperation for my mom's visit on novemeber 1st. yay!


----------



## Goblin

7 Days to Go


----------



## randomr8

Finally got axeworthy ghost going...consistently on Saturday. Hope for no rain from here on out.


----------



## tcass01

Chuck and Bob hanging out in the garage. One is always pulling a prank on the other.


----------



## tcass01

Finally finished Bob (Zombie) & Chuck (Grumble) Chuck is heavier than I thought, about 35lbs. Having issues with tombstone paint. I don't know why??!?!?. My daughter came in the kitchen and started to ask a question when she realized that it was Bob and not Lisa, I just rolled on the floor when he made her flinch. I thought to myself quite aloud, (ROTF) Schweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I borrow Chuck to use as a greeter at our office front door? I think he'd do a fantastic job of keeping unwanted salesmen away


----------



## tcass01

I'm hoping he won't scare off (or eat) too many, little TOT's. THen again, "more candy for me...BWAHHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## dasjman

It's going to be a mad four day scramble to assemble everything in the garage, then a few hours of pure joy, and a couple of day to tear it back down. I should be half way done right now, but my pesky Texas Rangers have kept this season ticket holder busy most nights this October!


----------



## Goblin

6 Days to Go!


----------



## tattman98

Today is the day of our inspection thru the city,wish us well. If the inspection goes well,the haunting will begin this Friday and Saturday. Get ready to scream!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

5 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

let the freaking out begin!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> let the freaking out begin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti! I love those little guys in a panic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally figured out a way to light the yard...now if i could just scrape together 20 bucks for the last bag of candy....*sigh* time to do some serious begging!


----------



## tattman98

Got our inspection over with only had 3 gigs that needed to be addressed,they have been fixed and reinspected. And we are Golden. Let the screaming commence, I am going to try and videotape and let the goblins of this site partake.


----------



## Goblin

4 Days to Go!


----------



## Manon

Aaaah!!! So close!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh noes! what'll i do? I's scared!










4 days to go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## MrGrimm

This is just NUTS!!! Is anybody else freakin out like a group of schoolgirls going through a haunt??? 

I keep telling myself "make a checklist... make a checklist..." 

I think I'm Losing it!

*sigh* what a great time of year


----------



## Goblin

3 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

2 Days to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm feeling very giddy right now....way to giddy.


----------



## Goblin

1 Day to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*1 DAY TO GO!*
yeah, butterflies in my stomach...starting to panic.....*sob*


----------



## Spooky1

About 25 hours until ToTs start ringing the door bell.


----------



## Goblin

Tonight's the Night!


----------



## Dixie

ZERO!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

OMG The clock is ticking until the 2012 OMG the clock is ticking thread. 16 hour and counting.


----------



## NickG

what about hours? Seems like we've got about 10 hours to get this show going.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I have exactly 8 hours and 49 minutes until my first ToTer


----------



## Manon

I'm looking at about 12 hours here in Los Angeles until the first ToTer. HAPPY HALLOWE'EN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcass01

Let's recap.....
Snow on Saturday, What the Hell! Good day to touch up paiint.
Sunday the 30th....
Chuck is up on his scarecrow roost, 
Bob is lingering in the garage, Stewie is biting Bob in the ankle, 
the two new skeletons keep complaining about a draft (??!!) 
My TOT Trap is set on the sidewalk. 
Anvil is hung from the tree, (hehe)
Tombstones are in the cemetary, 
Chester is crawling out of his grave, 
Lights are set (yeah!)
all that is left is to turn on the fog machine and light the torches,
Come on 5clock....I gotta get out of this office....The Trick or Treaters are comin"!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## MansionHaunter

I am NOT READY! I took the day off from work today so I can put up the last few things, and finish up on my new pepper's ghost for the living room. I have to review last year's video so I'm sure I don't forget anything. I swear, I need to leave myself detailed instructions on how things get set up, so not only do I remember but I can delegate some tasks to able-bodied teenagers of which I have a surplus.


----------



## tcass01

I took pictures of the whole house, each room, each table, etc for christmas decoration for my wife last year. I was tired of her saying, do you remember where we put this....my comment is usually, yeah, it goes in that box, and in the attic.


----------



## Death's Door

It's 11:10 a.m. and I'm sitting here with a bottle of sparkling wine and l am done setting up. Happy Halloween to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaege

Its now after 10 (pm) and the TOTing is over. It was a blast. On to next year!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I concur! I'm sitting back enjoying all the extra candy....moderately!

my feet hurt and i'm about to go take off the makeup and go to bed.


----------



## Chuck

What a great night. The rain held off for 4 hours. Had about 300 ToT's. Had so many compliments on the display. Can't wait for next year


----------

